# BBS RS II lip replaceable?



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

is this lip replaceable, and if so, can anyone link me to a source for them? 
thanks!


_Modified by NORVADUB at 8:10 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Don Henley (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: BBS RS II lip replaceable? (NORVADUB)*

I think that's a two pc wheel so there is no "lip" to replace.. your only choice would be to have the wheel cut where the face is and extend the wheel out.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS II lip replaceable? (Don Henley)*

the stainless polished piece is a seperate trim piece, and appears to be glued/sandwiched between the two parts of the wheel.
this is the part i'm looking to replace!


----------



## Don Henley (Oct 6, 2009)

Well if the lip comes off then yes it can be replaced. I may be able to supply you with custom made forged lips..


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Don Henley)*

it's a very thin piece of stainless and the one i'm removing is pretty damaged, if you think there's a way for you to make it happen, PM me


----------



## Don Henley (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: BBS RS II lip replaceable? (NORVADUB)*

PM sent, I'm pretty sure I can get something made for you.


----------



## nicomunky (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS RS II lip replaceable? (Don Henley)*

It is replaceable, I had a set of RSIIs years ago and jhayesvw got them replaced them when he got them. Id contact him here on vortex. Hes a cool guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

They are replaceable but you cannot order them or anything. BBS will do it but you have to send the wheel to them.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psst97* »_They are replaceable but you cannot order them or anything. BBS will do it but you have to send the wheel to them.

thanks for the response, called BBS a week or so ago and that what they said too.

250$ a wheel with new titatnium hardware









i might try and remove the lip all together.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

pull the titanium off and polish the lip thats below. not worth the 250 imo. you can get the same shine too with a little effort


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (1badg35)*

i think the lip is sandwiched between the barrel and face, will pulling it out (<1/16'' material) create problems with the wheel resealing/holding air?


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_
thanks for the response, called BBS a week or so ago and that what they said too.

250$ a wheel with new titatnium hardware









i might try and remove the lip all together.

That is a lot. Never knew what the price was. New lips and titanium hardware would be pretty sweet though. 
I say pull them off and polish them too. You do have to remove the face though as the lip is sandwiched. The wheel is two piece, so you do not have to worry about resealing. The lip and barrel is once piece.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psst97* »_
That is a lot. Never knew what the price was. New lips and titanium hardware would be pretty sweet though. 
I say pull them off and polish them too. You do have to remove the face though as the lip is sandwiched. The wheel is two piece, so you do not have to worry about resealing. The lip and barrel is once piece. 


thanks i just was not sure how exact the tolerances are for putting them back together, if all is well with just removing the stainless band i'm going to go ahead and go that route.
I will post progress as well as hopefully create a DIY along the way.


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

You just have to be careful when you do. And follow and RS assebly thread using a star patter when tightening your bolts etc. I say 15 foot pounds would suffice. 
Yeah, be sure to take some pics and such on this as there is not much info on them out there. I know what I know for doing hours and hours of research. hah


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*

will do, your help is much appreciated, i'll get some new pictures up top soon!


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*

started on one wheel today -


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice! Did the lip suck getting off? Looks like it would. Also looks like the aluminum underneath is fairly smooth already. You should post up a close up of the lip.








I like this progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*

lip was pretty easy to get off, I used the mallet/vice grips to create a sort oflever to pop the adhesive.

wheel #2 progress has been halted, the integrated valve stem stripped, I guess that's to be expected though, a 6mm brass piece of hardware that's atleast 8-10 years old.


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

That is no good. So was that valve stem actually a functional screw?


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (psst97)*

yeah it's a functional screw, hopefully BBS sells some that arent brass, it's too soft to hold up to such a small 12-point bit.

did some wetsanding on the lip, I think i'm going to go to a powdercoated finish vs polishing them, done for the day, hopefully can get this valve out and order some fresh hardware from BBS tommorow.


_Modified by NORVADUB at 2:27 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*

vavle stem is still stuck, and it's already claimed two extractor bits and one craftsman T-handle wrench.

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## psst97 (Jun 21, 2006)

That does not sound good. Have you had anymore luck since the last post?


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS II lip replaceable? (NORVADUB)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4645426


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_started on one wheel today - 










I love this wheel.. I so wish I had 5x..


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

finally gave up and dropped the wheel off at a machine shop for extraction.
they _will_ be on my car by april.


----------

